# Chick-Fil-A....



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

What's so great about it? One is opening up in Kalamazoo tomorrow, and the police have detailed how they have made loops in the mall parking lot to collect the extra traffic to keep it from backing up the main street.

I've never eaten any, so what's the big deal? Is it any better than KFC? Fast food? Chicken nuggets? Sauce? What? Fad....?

geo


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

some people really like their waffle fries but I have always found them lacking in taste. Actually never been overly impressed with any of their stuff. My sister loves it.....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I really like Chik-Fil-a especially the sandwich with Chik-Fil-a sauce. 

Go find out for yourself. Go on Sunday, the line will be shorter.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Both of my kids like it but I don't. I've only been once but it was nothing special and the prices were higher than other fast food places. I also don't like the way they built their parking lot and they have the drive thru lanes winding around so they can get more cars into the line and off the road.

Older son was surprised when he and a friend tried to go on a Sunday. The whole chain is closed on Sundays. 

I won't be going back.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I like chic-fil-a even though I rarely go there. It's the coating on their chicken that I like. I'm thinking maybe they put honey in it? There's another place here called Kane's that is sort of a knock off, and I didn't think they were nearly as good.
If you get a chicken sandwich, make sure you ask for some kind of sauce on it, otherwise you just get a dry bun with a couple chunks of chicken on it.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I personally love Chic-Fil-A. They have grilled chicken nuggets and they are wonderful.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............The sandwiches are , OK , not necessarily better than........! Their Coleslaw is very good , much better than their chicken sandwiches . , fordy


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I despise their food. I have never seen the appeal. They have somehow managed to become the poster child of the conservative right and therefore gets mad support despite their nasty food.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I really like Chik-Fil-a especially the sandwich with Chik-Fil-a sauce.
> 
> Go find out for yourself. Go on Sunday, the line will be shorter.


Would you buy a used car from this man?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Go on Sunday, the line will be shorter.


Much shorter as they close Sundays.

Their Breakfast Chicken Biscuit is fantastic .


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Declan said:


> I despise their food. I have never seen the appeal. They have somehow managed to become the poster child of the conservative right and therefore gets mad support despite their nasty food.


Ohhhhh.....Gotcha.

geo


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

I love Chick Fil A! We have one in town, and when we travel we always stop if one is around. The food is good, much better than greasy slop from McDonald's or other places. The biggest thing...the employees are actually nice, helpful, and happy. The customer service is top notch. That's the main reason we go. The place is always very very clean too. Most have a nice indoor playground for the kids too. The vanilla ice cream cone is excellent. Good coffee too. I always go back to the counter after the meal to get ice cream and a coffee for the road. At least go eat there once and see for yourself.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> Is it any better than KFC?
> geo


_ANYTHING_ is better than KFC. Twenty or 30 years ago KFC was great, but something happened when they sold the company.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We don't eat out very often, but if we do and it's fast food we prefer Chic Fila


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

geo in mi said:


> What's so great about it? One is opening up in Kalamazoo tomorrow, and the police have detailed how they have made loops in the mall parking lot to collect the extra traffic to keep it from backing up the main street.
> 
> I've never eaten any, so what's the big deal? Is it any better than KFC? Fast food? Chicken nuggets? Sauce? What? Fad....?
> 
> geo


Except for the waffle fries, I like it far and above the other chicken places but they don't have "pieces of chicken" as one gets primarily from the other places...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Eh, it's ok. Their waffle fries are too dry and bland. I usually put honey on them to eat them. Their chicken sandwiches are ok but on the plain side. Their nuggets are good. And it sort of unnerves me how polite everyone is. I mean, I like good customer service, but it's a little "Stepford" in there.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Declan said:


> I despise their food. I have never seen the appeal. They have somehow managed to become the poster child of the conservative right and therefore gets mad support despite their nasty food.


Might not be related to politics.

I came from the south. Chick Fil A were in malls at the time. Closed on Sundays. It was the best chicken sandwich anywhere. Very busy.

I am now near Seattle which is a *very* liberal town. Chick Fil A announced maybe a year ago that they were going to enter this market. There were outcries from the left and threats of boycotts. Come opening day, no protests that I saw, apparently no boycott since the lines were far out of the parking lot into the streets. Police were present to manage traffic flow. Might be expected on opening day but this continued for several months. Now anytime I go to one, it is very busy.

Looks like good food overruled politics.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

logbuilder said:


> Might not be related to politics.
> 
> I came from the south. Chick Fil A were in malls at the time. Closed on Sundays. It was the best chicken sandwich anywhere. Very busy.
> 
> ...


Opposite here. Ours struggled until they got involved in politics, now it is standing room only. I don't do a ton of chicken but KFC and Golden Skillet are both better IMO


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I rarely eat out anymore. But, I can say the food at Chic-fil-a is nothing special. Their hiring practices, however, seem to be. The employees seem to be happy, at least compared with the competition. It is a lot like Southwest Airlines. The product is similar, but when the employees are professional and courteous, it makes the experience positive.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love them. Its my favorite fast food.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> I love them. Its my favorite fast food.


Better than Culver's? That's the only place I can get a breaded pork tenderloin without going back home to Indiana. And the burgers are grilled on the spot, not McNuked.....And I kind of like KFC dark meat . It's really hard to find chicken like Grandma used to raise, kill, and fry, huh?

geo


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Until they get cheese curds and frozen custard why go?


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

With their CEO having taken a loud anti-gay marriage stance back six+ years ago, even without visible from-pulpit support I'd expect maybe 25% reflexive preferential patronage from southern and midwest areas, with perhaps 15% from left-leaning population regions. Given how many other mediocre fast food outlets there are splitting markets up, I'm not a bit surprised at lines around the block and crowded parking when a new one opens, nor a visibly loyal repeat business. Sounds like the employees are sincerely responsive and friendly, too, so that can't lose business. I haven't been in one for a long time but from a few visits do have a vague recall of dry, unseasoned, and forgettable. Sort of like Arby's for the birds, maybe a bit more grease.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........The employees are nice , they remind me of The Mormons walking door to door recruiting new believers ! , fordy


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

92utownxj said:


> I love Chick Fil A! We have one in town, and when we travel we always stop if one is around. The food is good, much better than greasy slop from McDonald's or other places. The biggest thing...the employees are actually nice, helpful, and happy. The customer service is top notch. That's the main reason we go. The place is always very very clean too. Most have a nice indoor playground for the kids too. The vanilla ice cream cone is excellent. Good coffee too. I always go back to the counter after the meal to get ice cream and a coffee for the road. At least go eat there once and see for yourself.


We don't go all that often but I second the service and cleanliness. I don't know if they pay more than other chains but the service is always much better than any other fast food chain I have ever been to. Ours is the only one with an indoor playground in town which is nice when the weather is bad. And I don't feel too guilty feeding the kids grilled chicken nuggets and fresh fruit for lunch.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Much shorter as they close Sundays.
> 
> Their Breakfast Chicken Biscuit is fantastic .


Oh come on now. I don't think there is anything sold at a drive up window that deserves the label "fantastic". Good, maybe even very good. But fantastic? Yer joshing us.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Oh come on now. I don't think there is anything sold at a drive up window that deserves the label "fantastic". Good, maybe even very good. But fantastic? Yer joshing us.


No joshing at all. Try it for yourself.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> No joshing at all. Try it for yourself.


Would you say it is better than the one with the forty cats?

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> Oh come on now. I don't think there is anything sold at a drive up window that deserves the label "fantastic". Good, maybe even very good. But fantastic? Yer joshing us.



Or that is sold on a biscuit.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't go out of my way to eat at Chic-fil-a, nothing special.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

geo in mi said:


> Would you say it is better than the one with the forty cats?
> 
> geo


Never been to the one with the forty cats.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I love Chick-Fil-A for a number of reasons - my future son-in-law is a manager at one so I know about these things:

* They use real chicken and bread them at the restaurant. The food is VERY fresh.

* Their management is amazing, very kind and very generous. CFA donated food for over 100 children at our Christmas program at our church for kids from a homeless shelter. They sent a couple of cows too (staff in cow costumes) and they were great with the kids.

* They are the most polite fast food place ever. "My pleasure" is taught to all staff and they genuinely are so nice to all customers.

Really, it's a fantastic organization and hopefully one day my future SIL will own his own restaurant.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't eat too much fast food. (Insert anti-corporate environmental anti-concentrated animal feeding operation etc. rant here) When I do, though, I get Wendys. Their $4-for-4 deal right now is awesome, and their burgers are way better than McDs, IMO. Also love their chili.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

We've liked them since before the political storm. Best chicken sandwich I ever had. Real chicken breast instead of chopped up and shaped chicken. The two nearest us have the best trained employees of any fast food place I've ever seen. Every one I've seen here or traveling is backed up with long lines but they move pretty quick.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I too think it is the best chicken sandwich I have had. I like mine with 2 packs of mayo.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Heritagefarm said:


> I don't eat too much fast food. (Insert anti-corporate environmental anti-concentrated animal feeding operation etc. rant here) When I do, though, I get Wendys. Their $4-for-4 deal right now is awesome, and their burgers are way better than McDs, IMO. Also love their chili.


No Wendys here - Don't like horsemeat.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

It's not my favorite, but my girlfriend is a huge fan of their salads. I think their fries are not my favorite - as I feel I can never get enough so I just don't eat them. I do like their spicy sandwich.

However - I'm more of a bojangles kind of guy.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Jlynnp said:


> No Wendys here - Don't like horsemeat.


I'm not aware of them doing that. If they did, I doubt I would stop. We have too many horses, anyways. They're livestock, but for some reason people won't eat horse because, um, that would be wrong. I guess.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I'm not aware of them doing that. If they did, I doubt I would stop. We have too many horses, anyways. They're livestock, but for some reason people won't eat horse because, um, that would be wrong. I guess.


Not people just Americans. For some reason we consider them pets go figure.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Jlynnp said:


> No Wendys here - Don't like horsemeat.


Horse is pretty good, and no Wendy's doesn't use horsemeat.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Not people just Americans. For some reason we consider them pets go figure.


Yeah. Very impractical. It's not like they're dolphins or apes or anything. They're about a dumb as cows, maybe a little smarter. No real reason to consider them superior.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yeah. Very impractical. It's not like they're dolphins or apes or anything. They're about a dumb as cows, maybe a little smarter. No real reason to consider them superior.


Ummm folks eat dolphin and ape.
http://www.conservationmagazine.org/2014/11/the-dangers-of-eating-dolphin-meat/


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Ummm folks eat dolphin and ape.
> http://www.conservationmagazine.org/2014/11/the-dangers-of-eating-dolphin-meat/


I would probably be opposed to that on the grounds of their intelligence.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Burger King was the one who used horse meat....James


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Chick Fil A is one of the better choices out there if you're going to eat fast food. Despite using MSG and such, the chicken itself is a whole breast piece or cuts from a breast piece, not some slurry formed into shape. They also cook everything in peanut oil, which has no trans fats and short of olive oil is one of the healthiest oils to cook with.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> I think Chick Fil A is one of the better choices out there if you're going to eat fast food. Despite using MSG and such, the chicken itself is a whole breast piece or cuts from a breast piece, not some slurry formed into shape. They also cook everything in peanut oil, which has no trans fats and short of olive oil is one of the healthiest oils to cook with.


Do they advertise cage free, caged, free range, organic? Is it Perdue, Tyson, or some other mega factory chicken?

geo


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

geo in mi said:


> Do they advertise cage free, caged, free range, organic? Is it Perdue, Tyson, or some other mega factory chicken?
> 
> geo


Not sure about those, I believe their big push is to go 100% antibiotic free by 2019, supposedly about 1/3 of their chicken is currently.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

I believe that all poultry products are ''antibiotic free'' by law!


----------

